# Freedom (Windsor)



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Not really a review, but I just wanted to say thanks to Freedom for helping me with my addiction! My bean ordering went awry by a couple of days and whilst waiting for my Frank and Ernest stash to arrive I managed to use the last of my beans. Popped into Freedom for a delicious cappuccino and although they don't do retail bags, on hearing my predicament the owner kindly whipped out 150g of Union Spirit Organic from his Mazzer for me and only charged me a couple of quid. Legend. Saved me from a zero coffee weekend, which I am grateful for!

Ok it's left handed but still tasted great!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh, very niice!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not a bad bean to get you out of a pinch

Frank and Ernest are doing a good job too - enjoy your beans

Did you know the forum helped them fine tune their skills?


----------

